# ATTENTION: BOSTON POLICE LATERAL TRANSFERS... Got residency?



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

BPD lateral transfer hopefuls (and others),

I have a two bedroom apartment for rent in a Hyde Park 2-family house (first floor unit). *Available July 1.* Spacious, family neighborhood (a bunch of my neighbors are BPD officers), plenty of on-street parking, washer/dryer hookups in basement. *Pets are okay!*

$1300 a month (utilities not included); looking for first month's rent and security deposit.

PM me if interested!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Bump


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dunny that other prospect did not work out?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thanks Ken! :thumbup: 

Yes, it's fine, but not a definite... supposed to hear from him after he gets back from vaca...

So get your applications in, folks! Going once, going twice.............:shifty:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Is it gone yet Dunny ??


----------

